# Trade unions criticise proposals for short term overseas workers programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A plan to use guest unskilled workers from abroad as a short term solution to plug unfilled vacancies has been derided by the body representing Australian trade unions. The Australian Council of Trade Unions says a plan cooked up by Australian and Indonesian business groups to fill so called labour shortages in Australia should be [...]

Click to read the full news article: Trade unions criticise proposals for short term overseas workers programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

